
Ask HN: Where do you get your science news? - mr_tophat
I have recently found myself checking HN as my primary source of science news on the web. It&#x27;s great for tech news, but, if anyone has any recommendations, I&#x27;m interested in finding some new resources that focus on science. News aggregators, magazines (paper or online), podcasts - anything, really. Even book recommendations would be welcome.<p>In particular, I am interested in biology and innovations in medicine, but have a pretty general interest in science and want to do a better job of keeping up with STEM news.
======
kromodor
I am personally getting it from:

* /r/science (reddit)

* richard dawkins foundation (although there is much crap news there)

* Discover magazine rss

* Scientific american rss

* Ars Technica (not science but they are pretty deep and occasionally scientific)

* Google+ communities about science

Used to follow "I fu*king love science" but this one is not actually
scientific at all.

